# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Vẻ đẹp cây Thông khi mùa Giáng sinh - cay thong noel

## hagiang_83

Thông ở Hồ Tuyền Lâm Đà Lạt



Lá thông đỏ











Hoàng hôn đồi Thông





(Sưu tầm)

----------

